# Burj Dubai Launch



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Friends..

How many of you planning to go for the Burj Dubai launch today? Any special plans?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just going to watch it on TV I think, it's likely to be complete chaos down that end of town tonight.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Just going to watch it on TV I think, it's likely to be complete chaos down that end of town tonight.


I think you're right. I should be able to see some of the fireworks from my house & that's enough.

The whole event would be much more exciting if we didn't know what the Burj already looked like... 

I am sure that Dubai One's coverage will be up/down to their usual standard for such events.  If it's anything like that for the Metro opening it'll be worth watching for sheer comedic value. 

-


----------



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I think you're right. I should be able to see some of the fireworks from my house & that's enough.
> 
> The whole event would be much more exciting if we didn't know what the Burj already looked like...
> 
> ...


Cool... I wonder the kind of traffic that would jam the roads in the area today 

Check out the video of BurjDubai, the tallest tower in the world, prior to today's launch I wanna Express (iWep): View from top of Burj Dubai 

Elphaba - liked your article in The National.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

According to Sky News the Burj Dubai is being 'unveiled' today. How did I miss it being covered? 

And Dubai One is as bad as ever. Currently dragging bewildered shoppers from Dubai Mall on camera for their comment & getting their links wrong. Bless them! :clap2:

-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Having been at the opening ceremony i`ve been looking forward to taking a trip to the top and as one one my mates is over this week we had booked tickets for last night.
We arived on time and got what I can only describe as the full Dubai Experience. By that I mean that they had a problem with one of the lifts so at the drop of a hat had decided to cancel all viewings and with the normal lack of organisation just queue up for a refund. After queueing for about 15 mins (we were near the front of the queue of hundreds) we were told that no refund was authorised so we could just rebook, typical Dubai!


----------

